# New Coyote Rifle



## birdman213 (Dec 12, 2005)

I am looking to buy a new rifle for coyote and varmit hunting. I want to find a rifle with as little recoil as possible. What would be some good recommendations?


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

204 is the way to go. It hits hard and the ammo is reasonable. The 22-250 is its bigger brother, but still doesn't kick at all. It has alittle more on longer range targets. If your thinking of coyotes I would get a gun that you can stand to lug around. I perfer a light wieght gun and stay away from bull barrels.

Unless you are going out for parrie dogs then I might think about getting a heavier gun.


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

The only problem that I have heard about the 204 is that it is such a small bullet and on a windy day there is a lot of drift. Other than that it seems to be a very good varmint gun.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Personally I would go with the 223. Plenty of choices on ammo for varmints, plinking ammo is cheap and tons of load data out there. The 204 as to what I can see is still in the infant stages for load data, ammo is not as readily available, ditto for brass and I'm not sure the jury is completely in on it's effectiveness on coyotes. If you live in a area where 300-400 yard shots is the norm, then the 22-250 is a better choice but if the shots are normally 300 yards or less then as I mentioned I would go with the 223.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

nother vote for .223; its the most cost effective with the most options for factory ammo.

And if you need a "long range" rig, then you need to sted up from the 22 cals to a 243 or a 25-06. These calibers dont recoil all that much either.


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

Yet another vote for the .223, With a standard or light weight barrel. I sure did look at the 204 though, almost bought one, But backed away for the same reasons previously posted. Anybody have any .223 loads that don't do too much hide damage? We have been trying the 40gr. ballistic tips lately and they seem to work good if you get a solid hit and they kill quick.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

17Rem,204,220swift,223,22-250 any of these are going to be great for calling just depends on if you reload or want to and how much shooting you going to be doing.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

bighands, I have some .223 handloads that might help you. I shoot an ar-15 using a 40gr Hornady V-max. I load it on winchester brass with CCI benchrest primers and put 26.6 grains of Hodgdon(sp) H335 in it. I think It is moving at about 3300fps and I have shot coyotes anywhere from 35 yards to about 300 with it and have yet to have one run more that about 5 yards. I try to get that "ideal" 60 yard chest shot or the broad-side lung shot and usually cannot find the entrance hole until I skin. I have never had an exit hole and am very happy with it. I have not shot many coyotes in my entire calling life(maybe 30 in 5 years)and am certainly not an expert but this load has worked great for me.
Jaybic


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks Jaybic,

I'll try the 40gr V-max, I've had trouble with big exit holes with the heavier bullets and suspected that those light bullets might work better. We have been trying the 40gr. Ballistic Tip with 27.3gr. of Benchmark, Fed 205 primers and Rem Brass, (around 3600fps) This load shoots pretty good, But I'm not satisfied yet, What kind of accuracy are you getting with your load, Jaybic?


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

204 Coyote Kiler? Definate YES :strapped: I have shot 10 yotes and my dad 2 and my brother 2. It well definatly kill a coyote, we have had none get away even with four bad hits. Like I said its the 22-250 little brother. After 300 yards nothing holds the wind except for the big calibers. The 204 is going to be my next coyote gun. The shells have been on the shelf everytime I have looked for em lately, I have seen brass, no loading data tho. I don't mean to rub any of you guys the wrong way.
22-250


----------



## birdman213 (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for all the input. I think I have it narrowed down to a .223 or .204. Does anybody have any brand recommendations for a rifle and ammo recommendations?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Winchester for most things if you want a 204 a company called CZ makes a good one for a decent price at cabelas and scheels that is really nice


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I have a cz in 17 mag great gun :sniper:

Here is the 204

http://www.gunsamerica.com/guns/976594602.htm


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Bighands,

I shoot a match-grade ar-15 with those 40gr vmax loads and off the bench its pretty common to get 5 shots under a dime at 100 yards as long as the wind isnt blowing and I do my part. I have to be screwing up pretty bad not to cover all 5 bullet holes with a quarter so I guess I think they shoot really well but all guns/shooters are different. Your gun may not like them but I bet you will be suprized/happy with the results! Let me know how it goes.

jaybic


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Bighands,

I shoot a match-grade ar-15 with those 40gr vmax loads and off the bench its pretty common to get 5 shots under a dime at 100 yards as long as the wind isnt blowing and I do my part. I have to be screwing up pretty bad not to cover all 5 bullet holes with a quarter so I guess I think they shoot really well but all guns/shooters are different. Your gun may not like them but I bet you will be suprized/happy with the results! Let me know how it goes.

jaybic


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

My daddy always said the best gun to use was the one on your shoulder when he walks out in front of you :sniper:


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

My fiance recently decided that she wanted to be the mighty deer hunter so i began looking for a rifle for her. Looked at alot of data and load capabilities of many rifles thinking that i could kill 2 birds with one stone and get myself a varmint rifle to boot. After much deliberation decided on going with a 6mm. She shoots factory 100 grainers through it and i worked up a load for myself for the yotes. Load 55 grain nosler bt with 47 grains of varget powder. That round is like a fricken missle. No problem reaching 350+ with that and is one hell of a flat shooter. According to the reloading data they should be about 4050fps out of the barrel but haven't cronographed it. It does a wicked job on the coyotes and deer. The only problem i can see it that at close ranges it puts one heck of a hole in them, but if they aren't worth anything i guess it does not matter, all i know is it is extremely effective for all ranges, and the caliber has alot of versatility it you are willing to do some reloading.

Merry X-mas
Lee


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

220 Swift for me thanks.The 22-250"s big brother. :sniper:


----------

